# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Producción Orgánica  Stevia Rebaudiana - Hoja y extracto de alta calidad y dulzura (Edulcorante natural)

## Miski Stevia

Miski  Stevia Group SAC, somos productores y comercializadores nacionales de  Stevia Rebaudiana Bertoni (variedades Morita II & III), contamos con  importantes extensiones de terreno en la produccion de Stevia y  producimos volumenes de Hoja Seca deshidratada, pulverizada u otra  presentacion (extracto en polvo y/o formulaciones) a la necesidad del  mercado local e internacional. 
Nuestros cultivos se encuentran ubicados a 120 Km de la Capital (Lima,  Peru) y cuentan con viveros registrados por la entidad fitosanitaria  (Senasa) para la propagacion vegetal garantizando una uniformidad  genetica (cultivo madre de 2 has con 3 variedades existentes), nuestra  performance organica garantiza el cuidado y sostenimiento de nuestros  campos y la sostenibilidad ecosocial necesaria para un mejor co-gobierno  con nuestros vecinos. 
Nuestra hoja deshidratada de Stevia contiene altos niveles de Steviol  Glicosidos Totales (SGT) garantizado por los analisis hplc obtenidos de  nuestros cultivos recientemente, el porcentaje de Rebaudiosido A excede  el 79% de concentracion lo que garantiza una alta calidad, excelente  dulzura y minimo nivel de regaliz. 
Como productores integrales garantizamos suministro de volumenes de  todos nuestros productos y derivados al por mayor o menor, esto nos  permite atender cualquiera de sus necesidades para vuestra satisfaccion. 
Aprovechamos este foro para compartir nuestro interes de trabajar y  proveer nuestros productos y crear alianzas de negocio que consoliden  nuestra relacion seria para con nuestros clientes. 
Para mayor informacion, Uds pueden contactarnos a info@miskistevia.com o a nuestros telefonos: 947568122 / 947561780 / 2323788 y tambien pueden encontrarnos en nuestra pagina web www.miskistevia.com  y en las principales redes sociales podran ver la evolucion,  promociones y avances de nuestros proyectos. (facebook, twitter:  miskistevia)  DSC04420.jpgDSC04659.jpgDSC04669.jpgDSC04827.jpgstevia packing 2.jpgTemas similares: Extracto de aji como insecticida natural Artículo: Productores de Junín y Pasco presentarán en Estados Unidos café de alta calidad Artículo: Agricultores puneños de Alto Inambari mejoran su producción de café de alta calidad Stevia stevia

----------


## Kevin Ramirez

Buenos días, una consulta, cual es la diferencia entre la Stevia rebaudiana Bertoni y la Stevia Morita II Y III? Espero sus respuesta, Gracias

----------

